# Leash, Harness, or Flight Suit?



## PickleBird

Just wondering if any of you have taken your cockatiel's out in the world and had any success or issues with any of the above products, and are they really necessary. My tiel loves my shoulder, and stays close, but I sure don't want to lose him on a trip to the local coffeehouse. Now that its warmed up I am sure he'd love to go out. His wings are clipped, sadly.

Your thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Mythara

Even a clipped bird can fly if they catch a gust of wind, and if startled their first instinctual reaction is to fly away. They can fly much further than you'd think. I can't give you a first hand review, but I've heard loads of good things about the Aviator harness so that's what I'm getting my birds. 

http://www.theparrotuniversity.com/aviator_harness.php


----------



## Bea

I was able to get a flight suit on Cookie when she was a baby. I didn't trust the Velcro enough to continue using it once she was fully flighted, but it was fun while it lasted. I've since bought an aviator harness which is fantastically designed. None of my tiels allow the full body handling required to put it on though. I bought it mainly for my conure...and I've been slack with training her to wear it.  I have heard brilliant reports about it though. The aviator would def be the harness to try with a tiel sized bird.


----------



## RG Walker

I know several Cockatoo owners that swear by the aviator.Most other so called flight suits are just glorified diapers.


----------



## Kai

I have an aviator harness and I have used it with Charlie a few times. He doesn't really like getting it put on, but he isn't overly fussy about it. I've taken him outside in my apartment courtyard and he loves it out there. He watches the wild birds fly by and nibbles on the grass a bit. He mostly just sits on my knee and watches the world go by. It is a very secure harness, so I'm not worried at all about him flying away. And Charlie is fully flighted.


----------



## PiedPiper

Well I've used the feather tether and all of my three parrots (African Grey, Cockatiel and Lineolated Parakeet) are now wearing their aviator harnesses. Actually it was the tiel's first outdoor trip today! 
Between the two I recommend the aviator hands down!
The feather tether is bulky, abrasive, heavy and impossible/awkward to put on--makes it really difficult to make it a quick and painless experience having the harness put on.
The aviator is light, one piece and really smooth, also a breeze to put on--plus the elastic leash is a lot less painful on your tiel should it startle (also, if you ever decide to let your tiel learn to fly it makes a great tool for some flight sessions outdoors--I can fly my grey in a circle like people lunge horses). Also, the aviator comes with a video with some tips for introducing it and some exercises to get your bird used to it.
I've never tried a flightsuit on any of my parrots---so I can't give you first hand advice but I wouldn't do it---not only does it look terribly awkward, bulky and uncomfortable but I'm not inclined in the least to trust velcro, it's easy to undo plus I don't know if it would hold up to a bird who startled and flew really hard.
I guess another part of it is I don't see a bird readily accepting having their body enclosed in this big suit--plus if outdoors I could see there possibly being problems with overheating--another point is the whole point of them being outside is to bathe in the sun and feel the wind in their feathers--which they can't really do in a flightsuit.


----------



## MarkP

Mythara said:


> Even a clipped bird can fly if they catch a gust of wind, and if startled their first instinctual reaction is to fly away. They can fly much further than you'd think. I can't give you a first hand review, but I've heard loads of good things about the Aviator harness so that's what I'm getting my birds.
> 
> http://www.theparrotuniversity.com/aviator_harness.php


Thanks for the link.
This is truly awesome.It just settled the debate going on in my head wether to clip or not.
And the price is pretty good!
When i started to read about all the details, i figured "Great! There goes another $100"
So, yeah, it really looks worth the price.
And i see everyone is leaving positive feedback, so my mind is made up!


----------



## Renae

It's definitely worth the price.  

Some take longer then other to get used to it.. but try it a few times and then you should be set to go.


----------



## Katta

Aviator harness all the way. I've got pics and a link thread in my sig if you want more info.
________
Coach handbags


----------



## PickleBird

*Great Discussion Thanks!*

Well, now I am sold!

I will let you know how it goes. The lady at the store suggested a petite size for a cockatiel. Sound right?

Thanks folks. You all rock.


----------



## Bea

Petite is the correct size for the little guys like tiels.


----------



## PickleBird

Well I got the Petite Aviator and I watched the Video and I still can't get Theo to sit still to put it on. It looks tiny for his little head, and I am a little afraid of hurting him. Suggestions???


----------



## Katta

PickleBird said:


> Well I got the Petite Aviator and I watched the Video and I still can't get Theo to sit still to put it on. It looks tiny for his little head, and I am a little afraid of hurting him. Suggestions???


You have to loop it under his beak, after that it will just slide on. If you try to put it on right over his head like a hat, the opening is too small and you might hurt his eyes.
________
CREAMPIE DOUBLE


----------



## atvchick95

we only use flight suits, I've used them on 3 of our Quakers and 2 of our tiels 

DO NOT USE THE TETHER LEATHER harness it is trash 

my Quaker had it unhooked and off of him in 30 seconds thankfully we were still in the house


----------



## PickleBird

hmmm...loop it under his beak? wondering what that looks like...got any pics???


----------



## birdie-beth

As in, put it around the beak instead of the head and pull it over from that direction, pulling towards the back of the head.


----------

